

Artificial brain could be reality in just 10 years - nreece
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1201724/Artificial-brain-reality-just-10-years-scientists-claim.html

======
jsonscripter
It's perpetually 10 years away. They've been saying this since the first
computers started calculating.

~~~
Retric
At some point it will be 10 years away. I don't think we are there yet, but
it's probably closer than you think.

~~~
troystribling
Also, it needs to be taken into consideration that the group making the claim
does have a working model of portions of a rat brain.

------
anigbrowl
Next time, might I suggest linking to TED directly instead of the Daily Fail,
which is pretty much guaranteed to distort whatever interesting finding or
plan is being reported on.

~~~
glymor
They also spelt his name wrong which seems gratuitous.

My guess is his TED presentation was similar to this one
<http://seedmagazine.com/designseries/henry-markram.html>

It's worth noting that he's attempting to construct physiological simulation
(to better understand the biology). His goal isn't to create a AI.

------
jacquesm
Well, mr. Makram is on the record now, let's see if he delivers.

From elements of a rat brain to a functioning artificial human brain seems to
be quite a step in only 10 years, but who knows. If you don't aim high you'll
never hit anything.

------
teilo
I find assertions like this pure hype, and unbecoming of a scientist.

It also belies a cock-sure arrogance that asserts that we already enough
enough about how the brain works to accurately model even a very small portion
of it.

So, now I will go on record, not being a scientist: In 10 years we will
understand the brain to be vastly more complex than we ever imagined, because
after attempting to model it, we uncovered a whole lot of stuff that we didn't
know about.

And that is also why projects like Makram's are worthwhile.

------
brfox
Now we just need a way to map the connections of an existing brain.

~~~
tocomment
I guess they have done this with the portion of the rat brain they are
modeling? Can anyone confirm this?

------
giardini
May prove true, but Blue Brain likely won't be involved!8-))

But seriously, I tend to agree with jsonscripter: it's always 10 years away.

\- still waiting for my flying car.

------
sound2man
Could be possible if you are talking a 4chan poster's brain.

~~~
crystalis
Turns out you'll do in a pinch.

~~~
sound2man
Is this the only post you got with positive Karma?

